# ramp covering



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

im re-doing kamos c&c cage. what besides fleece is ok/good to cover her ramp with for traction? the ramp is a c&c panel bent in half. thanks!


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

28 views but no one has an idea? jeeeez lol well i just laid some fleece on there so that will work for now


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't think you can cover a ramp with this, but your question got me thinking. Is it possible and safe to build a ramp with a texture like granite? That way they can file away their nails a bit while going up and down.


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

see i was thinkin that same thing. or maybe some verrrrrrrry fine sand paper or something along those lines.....or would it hurt their little paw pads....?


----------

